# Game 73: Official New Orleans @ Houston GAME THREAD. 4/01. 8:30 CST.



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*














*​ 






 








<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=crtBoxTitleCSB width="25%" colSpan=2>*







*​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=crtBoxTextCSB vAlign=top align=left width="25%" colSpan=2 height=70><!-- gets the current status object of the loop -->*Friday, April 1st 2005, 7:30pm ET*​*Hornets at Houston*​*TV: FSNSW, NBALP, Cox Sports TV*​ 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>







*Houston** (44-28, 22-13 home)*​ 












 








*New Orleans** (16-54, 5-30 away)*​ 












 










*All Rockets need is for the dismal performance of the role players to improve. *
*Rockets need to take all their chances in wide open shots.*


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

should be a good gm and nice win i cant wait till we get win number 50 thats going to be so koo i hope we get it.. lets win tonight.. key is our offense
rox89
hornets 78
key player tmac(not getting injured lol)


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Rockets easily.

Rox-100
Hornets-85


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

-99








-86


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Nice pic tracie. Haven't seen that one of TMac before.

New Orleans is a tricky team for the Rockets to beat, instead of pining for a good lottery position they play hard every night. Chris Anderson is the ultimate hustling big man and does a great job fronting Yao. JVG normally sets low post screens, has Yao go across the paint and swings the ball on the perimeter to re-establish Yao but Houston hasn't made the passes to Yao early enough to take advantage of this. Hopefully Sura and Wesley will fire in passes to Yao if they continue to shoot poorly. 

Why do we always play the Hornets on friday's?

Houston 94
New Orleans 88


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

nice pic tracie...... also we will have tmac this time unlike last time. jvg needs to utilize yao a little more i think we used him very well recently.. expecaily when we play the blazers


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Thanks guys :biggrin:


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Yao is hurt and will miss this game. Rockets better be careful or they could catch themselves down.


----------



## Xing (Mar 25, 2005)

sherwin said:


> Yao is hurt and will miss this game. Rockets better be careful or they could catch themselves down.


Hope he is OK. I was wondering why he wasn't on the court.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

what the …… :curse:

i turned off the TV during half time and checked the box score online like 10 mins ago,rockets led by 15 pts at that moment,i was thinking:"another blowout".

but when i checked again,rockets lost?WTF


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

speechless


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Naturally I'm horrified, but at least it's one step closer to facing Seattle in the first round.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> what the …… :curse:
> 
> i turned off the TV during half time and checked the box score online like 10 mins ago,rockets led by 15 pts at that moment,i was thinking:"another blowout".
> 
> but when i checked again,rockets lost?WTF


If you watched the game, and saw the score then, you still wouldnt have been happy. The whole game was AWFUL. Rockets shot like 20% the first quarter.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Naturally I'm horrified, but at least it's one step closer to facing Seattle in the first round.


We don't have 5 OR 6 in a lock yet. We still have to face Seattle x2 and Phoenix x2. So you have to win every game.. can't risk playing games with your record..


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

.. check out this stat: All 5 New Orleans starters combined for a grand total of 15 points on 5-31 shooting (0-8 from 3) yet they still managed to beat you guys IN Houston. I know you were without Ming but that has got to go down as one of the most embaressing losses, of any team, all season.

By the way... as to the person that said "at least it's one step closer to playing the Sonics"... do you have a screw loose? You actually want to be a lower seed and lose more games? I've heard a lot in my time but that sure tops them all. :none:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

tempe85 said:


> .. check out this stat: All 5 New Orleans starters combined for a grand total of 15 points on 5-31 shooting (0-8 from 3) yet they still managed to beat you guys IN Houston. I know you were without Ming but that has got to go down as one of the most embaressing losses, of any team, all season.
> 
> By the way... as to the person that said "at least it's one step closer to playing the Sonics"... do you have a screw loose? You actually want to be a lower seed and lose more games? I've heard a lot in my time but that sure tops them all. :none:


loco he dont no what hes talkin boubt


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Embarassing, I hope this loss will always be in the mind of Rockets. Don't take any opponent lightly. I thought they have learn the lesson when they loss to Bobcats twice although it was a different team then. I am speechless. So what if we missed Yao, we should have won this game without Yao.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

tempe85 said:


> By the way... as to the person that said "at least it's one step closer to playing the Sonics"... do you have a screw loose? You actually want to be a lower seed and lose more games? I've heard a lot in my time but that sure tops them all. :none:


Well, if wanting to play the Sonics (who aren't looking good and who we recently beat despite them shooting 50% from three point land) rather than the Mavs (who are looking great and who create huge matchup problems for us) entails having a screw loose, then yeah, I guess I have a screw loose.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

We should have been able to win this game without Yao and McGrady. Our role players (with exception of Deke) are slumping at the worst possible time. Maybe it has something to do with all the veteran's on this team burning out, but we really need Wesley and Barry to get into some kind of a groove. Wesley is probably one of the streakiest shooters in the NBA, when he is on he doesn't miss and when he is off he misses open buckets from all corners of the court. He's even missing layups nowadays.

For those of you who watched it, what led to our collapse? I'm assuming a lack of effort... and all this in front of a sell out crowd at the TC. Boo.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

^^Clarence Weatherspoon played well with 15pts and 10rebs.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Well, if wanting to play the Sonics (who aren't looking good and who we recently beat despite them shooting 50% from three point land) rather than the Mavs (who are looking great and who create huge matchup problems for us) entails having a screw loose, then yeah, I guess I have a screw loose.


No offense but isn't there a motto that most great teams follow.... "Just win your game and don't worry about anything you cannot control"

Seems like you don't believe that.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

_Andersen steps up
Yao's absence was too large to overcome though. The Hornets controlled the paint, out-rebounding the Rockets 55-43. Reserve center Chris Andersen finished with 16 rebounds and two blocks in 24 minutes. After the game, Andersen didn't even try to take credit for his strong outing.

"That was only because Yao wasn't out there," Andersen said._
---
_
This was only the second time Yao has missed a game in his entire career, and his teammates are hopeful he won't miss another.

"Yao is one of the best centers in the NBA," said Mike James. "He's a threat in the post. So without him there, it just changes our style of play."_

*Then pass him the ball MJ*...

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3114474


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

According to Megan Manfull, Yao Ming was injured three weeks ago in the game against Phoenix and the pain never improved but he still carried on playing. This really show what kind of player Yao is. Nobody know until now.
*Link*


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

FirstRocket said:


> According to Megan Manfull, Yao Ming was injured three weeks ago in the game against Phoenix and the pain never improved but he still carried on playing. This really show what kind of player Yao is. Nobody know until now.
> *Link*


Yao is one of the iron men of the league. I always knew he had an ability to play through pain, but I thought his calf injury was caused due to the collision with Ha?


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Yao is one of the iron men of the league. I always knew he had an ability to play through pain, but I thought his calf injury was caused due to the collision with Ha?


This teaches us not to jump into any conclusion when the player is not playing well. What happen behind the locker room, we as an outsider will never know until the media reported it.:biggrin: I think that is the reason why his rebounds are low after Phoenix game.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Lol... I always knew Ha was good for something.

Ha's the next Danny Fortson... you just don't mess with a 7 foot 3 asian with a Beatles hair cut and buck teeth.









Look at that BEAST!

Hopefully Yao learned his lesson... and the next time Ha comes in to posterize Yao he best move out of the way. :biggrin:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

tempe85 said:


> No offense but isn't there a motto that most great teams follow.... "Just win your game and don't worry about anything you cannot control"
> 
> Seems like you don't believe that.


If I was playing for the Houston Rockets I'd of course try my best to help the team win the game. But alas, I am but a simple fan who wishes his team to progress as far into the playoffs as possible.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

tempe85 said:


> Lol... I always knew Ha was good for something.
> 
> Ha's the next Danny Fortson... you just don't mess with a 7 foot 3 asian with a Beatles hair cut and buck teeth.
> 
> ...


Ha may not last long in the League if he continue with his bad performance. Don't forget we still can use Deke's elbow to tackle Ha next time. :biggrin:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> but I thought his calf injury was caused due to the collision with Ha?


i guess so




















> For most of Portland rookie Ha Seung-Jin's 15 minutes spent crashing into bodies Wednesday against the Rockets, it seemed a matter of time before someone got hurt. It could be a stretch to say Yao Ming was injured when Ha plowed into him in the fourth quarter.* Yao has had a sore calf since March 11.
> 
> But Ha's clumsiness might have aggravated the injury, leading to Yao sitting out Friday's game against the Hornets.*


LINK


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> For those of you who watched it, what led to our collapse? I'm assuming a lack of effort... and all this in front of a sell out crowd at the TC. Boo.


yes,they deserved the boos.the worst game ever.they never respected the game and their opponent from the first min of the game.they played bad,but hornets played even worse,so they still led before the 4th quarter which probably made them more complacent.Finally they paid for their taking opponents lightly.

some quotes from Houston Chronicle:



> "No question about it, we relaxed and jerked around at the end of the third quarter and let them get back in the game, gave them some belief," Rockets guard Sura said. "You never want to take anybody lightly before the game or through the course of the game.





> "We just got complacent," Rockets guard David Wesley said. "We had an 18-point lead and let them get on a 10-0 run to end the third quarter. We allowed them to get their heads up, start playing with a little bit of confidence. Then we couldn't do much to stop them."





> "I don't know what it was," McGrady, who led the Rockets with 21 points but made just five of 20 shots, said. "Was it a case of us being too comfortable with an 18-point lead? Did we think we already had the game won? Did we think that team would give in? I don't know. We lost. We lost and it was a bad loss, a disappointing loss.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> If I was playing for the Houston Rockets I'd of course try my best to help the team win the game. But alas, I am but a simple fan who wishes his team to progress as far into the playoffs as possible.


this doesnt just happen in the nba. its just something in everyones minds that brings you into the game lazy when you play crap teams. even in our intramural league, we were the best team... when we played against the worst team, we thought it was a joke and found ourselves losing at one point, which was pathetic. and when your teammates are playing lazy, even if you're trying hard, it holds you down.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Where was McGrady in the fourth quarter? He needed to takeover the game. Even though the starters for NO scored so few points the bench came through. The bench players tonight were the guys that usually start. 

I liked listening to Elvin Hayes while he filled in for Chancellor. He was good, not nervous at all.


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

Let's just hope everyone is healthy when playoff starts.


----------

